# Two ways to help rescue



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

There are 2 ways to help Havanese rescue groups. One is to register at www.smile.amazon.com and choose either Havanese Rescue Inc. or Havanese Angel League as your charity. They donate a portion of your purchase to your charity. That can add up fast if we all do it!

The other is Goodsearch.com If you use them as your search engine, they will donate to the charity of your choice. Let's all do it!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Done.

Interesting - I've been shopping on Amazon.com for years and never knew about "Amazon.smile". Thanks for bringing it up - esp today on Thanksgiving.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

That's great - wish I had know about this ages ago - I use Amazon an awful lot and will feel better knowing some of the proceeds will go to a cause I appreciate...thanks!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I use it a lot also, I hate shopping in stores. I heard about this on Facebook.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Amazon Smile just launched about a month ago, so don't feel bad 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

jcbpaisley said:


> Amazon Smile just launched about a month ago, so don't feel bad
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wonder if it works in the UK or other countries' Amazon sites; thing is, there are so few Havanese to buy here in England, let alone adopt that I'm not sure we even have a Havanese Rescue. Still, it's nice to know that if ever one buys anything (or recommends) on Amazon in the US that Smile is an option.


----------

